# Meijer has canned veggies 33 cents



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Meijer has canned vegetables 3 for one dollar. This is the best canned vegetable price I have seen in some time. Stock up.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Meijer Perks in effect?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

My wife says she would imagine it must be. The truth is she don't know. Now my wife and daughter are bickering about why she signed my daughter up.

Frankly I have no idea what goes on with m perks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, stupid question time. 

Is that a chain store that we do not have in lower Alabama?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Never mind, search just confirmed that.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Meijer is as big as Walmart here in Michigan. We really like the stores.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We got back from Meijer around six. We picked up two 12 can cases of corn and two cases of green beans. The pees were gone. The area in the normal canned section looked as though it had been looted. With a couple cans laying on the floor. The center Isle way had only corn and green beans. The stock lady said the pees were gone first thing this morning and she did not think they would have more.


----------

